# 1997 ford f-350 lighting



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

What kind of lighting should i do on my 1997 f-350. I was thinking a mini light bar but i dont know yet. What are some good brands and web sites to look at. The truck i am putting the lights on is my default pic.
thanks, 
matt


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Mini bars are great, covers you all around for a reasonable price. Hideaways are also another great option on your truck. Whelen is the brand I prefer.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

heres some of my fav mini bars


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

I think im going to buy the vb447 and also do the hide aways in the head lights and tail lights some time over summer. The whelen light bars look good, do you know if this bar is bright?
thanks, 
matt


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have a whelen halogen light bar on my f-250..heres some pics and vids..its about 4 years old now and still works great..very bright and very visible.


----------



## firefighter71_2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Theres always the Slither LED Lightbar from www.nwpublicsafetysupply.com


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a 97 and the sky's the limit its all in what you want to spend....hide aways are easy in the front just lay under the front of the truck and look up you will see a place to drill a 1" hole buy the flange mount strobes i had the push in and they have fallen out.....on the roof i personally like Whalen products the mini bar is nice i have a 60" bar with 8 strobes in it plus 2 hideaways in the front and 4 par 36 strobes in the rear I'ts a utility body and there are times i'm on the highway at night and i need to be seen ......I have bought many strobes and power supplies on EBAY and craigslist look around their's plenty of bargains....good luck......ussmileyflag


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah i think im going to go with the mini light bar and hideaways in the head and tail lights if i can find them


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

fordplowkid;550786 said:


> yeah i think im going to go with the mini light bar and hideaways in the head and tail lights if i can find them


 EBAY and CRAIGSLIST I have bought a ton of stuff off both and i've always got a good deal I bought a whalen 6 strobe powerpac 5 years ago for $40 and it is still working and its a 90 watt .........ussmileyflag


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Whelen Mini Liberty LED bar. GREAT light output, both in bright sun and at night. Very LOW current (amp) draw, and the LED's last almost forever!!! I've had other bars and they worked OK, but nothing I had, or seen compares to the light output of this mini, -unless, of course, it happens to be a full sized Whelen LED bar! Good luck in your search!


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I like the led bars but i still think their too pricey. and living in Boston whare the light bar gremlems lerk at night it's too risky........I dont think the LED bars are as bright as the 90 watt strobes....THEIR BLINDING...


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep, the LED's can be pricey... But they are basically maint. free once you get one. As for brightness, well I guess everyone has their opinion. If you're running mag. mounts on any light I guess the gremlins could make it a quick target; and if they know anything I guess they'd hit an LED light before a strobe, rotator, etc. But I will say you can from time to time find a decent deal on e-bay or craigslist. I got a brand new in the box Whelen Mini Liberty LED for $275. They list new for a whole lot more, so I'm happy, And it is a very bright light, both in bright daylight and at night, and it's really good during heavy snowfalls-I'm happy with it!


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The LED's are way brighter than strobes. Where I work for a regular job, with have strobes and LED's. The strobes look wimpy compared to the LED's. Also blinded a few people. With the LED's, running emergency runs, they clear traffic a lot further out, than either strobes or the old revolving lights. The other advantage is, they don't use as much power to run, which means more juice for the plow controls. Price wise, yes they are more pricey, but there are some good inexpensive models out there. Able/ShoMe has a bright LED, that is low priced. A number of VFD members in my area use them, do to the low cost. My local DPW also uses the Able/ShoMe lights.


----------



## Douglas DC-9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll sell you the one on top of the vending machine for 25.00. I've also got a new 8 strobe Edge bar I'll sell you for $475.00. Let me know Great Lakes Excavating should buy you a nicer plow lol..... maybe a Boss????


Diesel Dan


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

LED's are nice, but remember, they don't melt snow. Just be sure to check them often to clear any buildup.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Good point Mike! During heavy or blowing snow, I have to clean off my Whelan Liberty Mini LED bar from time to time.


----------

